# Race to Witch Mountain



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 20, 2009)

I was smiling throughout the entire trailer so that's always a good sign for me.  I saw it last weekend and it totally lived up to all my expectations- a good mix of comedy (thank you Dwayne Johnson - seriously if you ever doubted him, you won't after this role!) and a TON of suspense - like "on the edge of my seat" type action.  All in all just fun to watch in my opinion.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 20, 2009)

We are going to go see this this weekend. This is based on books I think.  I remember when I was little reading Escape to Witch mountain and another similer one... Im excited to see what they have done with the old story


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw it, I liked it. My dad is a huge Sci-Fi fan so when he saw the commercial for this he went nuts and made the whole family go see it with him


----------

